

Tech toys were funny-looking in 1998 - dimida
http://www.cio.com/special/slideshows/the90s/
Just one decade ago, the price of gas was less than $1.25, cell phones were clunky and technophiles got a new toy: the MP3 player.
======
dgabriel
There were far, far better games on the market in 1998 than Doom (Half-Life,
anybody?). And that Motorola cell phone is waay pre-1998, as well. At that
point, they looked a lot more like this -
<http://www.motorola.com/mot/image/15/15326_MotImage.jpg>

Some of that stuff was funny, but why pad the list?

~~~
manvsmachine
If I remember correctly, the gaming / graphics wars started to heat up around
'96, with the Nvidia / Rendition / 3dfx wars. I remember when games used to
have Glide support separate from Direct3D / OpenGL. Interesting that ATI, who
is Nvidia's only competition now, was really a non-player during all of the
90's.

~~~
rms
ATI did embedded graphics throughout the 90s though, right? It's interesting
that they were able to step up from there to gaming/professional graphics.

~~~
manvsmachine
Well, they also made the Rage and FireGL gaming / workstation 3d cards, they
just weren't very good. The FireGL did a little better because there wasn't as
much competition in the professional graphics world, really just the Quadro
and, to a lesser extent, Matrox's cards. Wow... until I just wrote that, I had
completely forgotten that Matrox ever even existed.

------
sspencer
I still have one of those Apples, though mine is now running Linux. I never
thought they were all that funny-looking.

~~~
eru
I found the iMac the least funny looking of the ten pictures.

------
rolex22
I always thought that the one-piece-Mac looked stupid (including the original
68000 based). What happens if you want to upgrade the monitor? Or if you want
to put CPU on the ground? Just seems like unnecessary miniaturization to me.

~~~
derefr
> What happens if you want to upgrade the monitor? Or if you want to put CPU
> on the ground?

If you have it in your kitchen? If you give it to your ten-year-old daughter?
I think that's where the majority of them ended up (also, I can recall the
school systems in my area [of British Columbia] just getting iMacs as I was
graduating). Think about places you'd use a laptop now, but don't really need
to move it around all that much, because you have a single, set desk
configuration.

